# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] χαρίζεται τσιντσιλά

## Andriani

χαρίζεται τσιντσιλα 5 μηνών υγιέστατο .
αν υπήρχε κάποιος που να μπορεί να μου δώσει κάτι χρήσιμο ,σε αντάλλαγμα, για τα παπαγαλάκια μου θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων

----------


## Antigoni87

Σου έχω στείλει πμ

----------


## Andriani

μπορεί να κλιεδωθεί , ευχαριστώ

----------

